# Survival Kit Exercise



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw this posted on another site and thought it would be a good exercise here.

Dollar Store Survival Kit 2013

Alright, it's been done before, but let's do it again and see what's available in the local Dollar Stores. I want you guys to chime in on this one. Let's make this a group thing. PLEASE contribute and add in your personal suggestions. The goal is to see how much wit we can muster as a collective to produce a kit that won't pass say...$20 tops (the closer to $10., the better). 

The Challenge: 
Procure everything you need for the basics costing no more than $1. per item. The survival period is for 72 hours in the wilderness (woodlands). 

Budget: 
$10. for a generic 10 piece kit or whatever we decide is a minimum of items for the needs we determine are necessary. Maybe we can work something out where you may purchase 1 item for $2., but you'd have to give up another of your $1. items (this might work well where a person has more skills and would prefer to spend more on one particular bit). 

Kit Requirements: 
Should we make it a 10 Essentials type deal or a 10C's kit or should we just name a set of requirements and let them land at whatever number it lands at? 

For example, I'd say cooking, water purification, food procurement, navigation, signaling, shelter, 1st aid, water container, lighting, fire starting, pack and 1 tool. 

Alright...let the kit building begin.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Nine of the giant chocolate bars and a Bic lighter.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I'd say for ten bucks you'll be wanting more stuff a few hours in to a bug out but you could definitely get a few necessities. I'd start with a lighter, a poncho (cheapo), emergency blanket, candle, rope or twine 100' roll at least, bottled water, granola bar(s), razor blade or pocket knife. I haven't been to a dollar store in awhile but I'm pretty sure all this stuff is available for a dollar or two.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was in a dollar store a few weeks ago and they had a number of knives and even a multi-tool. They also had a bag full of crushed charcoal that was advertised as being a hanging basement deodorizer. I didn't look at the ingredients but it could be used as a water filter if it is pure charcoal. In which case I would want one of them and some type of water bottle. I might buy some food or water, but I would prefer to buy reusable items that I can use to obtain food and water. One of those give a man fish sort of situations. I was going to add a bottle of multi-vitamins but I don't know if they would be needed for just 72 hours.


----------

